# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Νέος Κόμβος Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιώς

## ConX

Χαιρετώ την κοινότητα του AWMN,

Εκ μέρους του τμήματος Πληροφορικής του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιώς έχουμε αρχίσει να στήνουμε τον κόμβο #15349 στην ταράτσα του κεντρικού κτηρίου του.
Τώρα διαθέτουμε όλο τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό και την σχετική άδεια για την τοποθέτηση του στην ταράτσα του Πανεπιστημίου. Απομένουν ορισμένες ρυθμίσεις του εξοπλισμού και λογικά από την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα είμαστε σε θέση για scan.

Σύντομα θα έχετε νεότερα από εμάς.

----------


## papashark

Καλώς τους !  :: 

Ελπίζω αυτή η προσπάθεια να έχει και αίσιο τέλος, αλλά και διάρκεια  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Μετα το τελος του καλοκαιριου θα ξεκινησω λογικα το μεταπτυχιακο μου στο Πανεπιστημιο σας,οποτε για οτιδηποτε χρειαστειτε μπορω να βοηθησω..

----------


## ConX

Καλώς σας βρήκαμε...

Τελικώς αυτό το "σύντομα" δεν ήταν και πολύ αληθές  ::  . Δυστυχώς λόγω του ότι βρισκόμαστε σε περίοδο διακοπών δεν έχουμε την δυνατότητα να συνεχίσουμε τις εργασίες για την δημιουργία του κόμβου. Εκτός απροόπτου νεότερα από εμάς θα έχετε από τις αρχές του Σεπτέμβρη.

Έως τότε καλές διακοπές!  ::

----------


## ConX

Καλό μήνα,

Όπως καταλάβατε, το απρόοπτο συνέβη αλλά το καλό είναι ότι είμαστε εδώ και είμαστε πλέον είμαστε έτοιμοι να ξεκινήσουμε τις εργασίες για την ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας εισόδου του κόμβου στο AWMN.

Περιμένουμε λοιπόν νεότερα από τους γειτονικούς μας κόμβους για τις περαιτέρω συνεννοήσεις.

----------


## commando

ναι μπορειτε μετα απο 6 μηνες να πατε και να βγαλετε μια πανοραμικη,εκτος απροοπτου.

----------


## quam

> Καλό μήνα,
> 
> Όπως καταλάβατε, το απρόοπτο συνέβη αλλά το καλό είναι ότι είμαστε εδώ και είμαστε πλέον είμαστε έτοιμοι να ξεκινήσουμε τις εργασίες για την ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας εισόδου του κόμβου στο AWMN.
> 
> Περιμένουμε λοιπόν νεότερα από τους γειτονικούς μας κόμβους για τις περαιτέρω συνεννοήσεις.


Δηλαδή ο εξοπλισμός είναι έτοιμος;

----------


## ConX

> Δηλαδή ο εξοπλισμός είναι έτοιμος;


Ναι! Ο εξοπλισμός μας είναι έτοιμος, μπορούμε να συνδέσουμε ανά πάσα στιγμή δυο σημεία ώστε να γίνουμε backbone node.

----------


## papashark

Μέσα στον Πειραιά, ξέρουμε ποιοι σας βλέπουμε και πως  :: 

Μια φωτογραφία θα βοηθούσε να δούμε και τι βλέπετε εκτός κέντρου Πειραιά, μπας και βγει κανα λινκ που θα βοηθήσει το κέντρο.

Εγώ πάντως (#23) ενδιαφέρομαι για λινκ.

Ακόμα θα ήθελα παρακαλώ να ξέρω τι εξοπλισμό έχετε.

----------


## klarabel

Καλώς ορίσατε και καλή επιτυχία. Εχω και εγώ ένα ιδιαίτερο "λίνκ" με το χώρο αυτό !!  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

Καλως ορισατε παιδια!

Και εγω (#10893) ειμαι διαθεσιμος ακομα και αυριο να κανουμε link. 
Εχω γυρισμενο ηδη πιατο προς τα εσας, ετοιμο! Και ασφαλως εχω την αδεια του Φεουδαρχη μας Papashark !!!!

Περιμενουμε νεα σας!!!

----------


## papashark

> Καλως ορισατε παιδια!
> 
> Και εγω (#10893) ειμαι διαθεσιμος ακομα και αυριο να κανουμε link. 
> Εχω γυρισμενο ηδη πιατο προς τα εσας, ετοιμο! Και ασφαλως εχω την αδεια του Φεουδαρχη μας Papashark !!!!
> 
> Περιμενουμε νεα σας!!!


Φυσικά θα πληρώσεις τον ανάλογο φόρο υποτέλειας στον φεουδάρχη σου για να βγάλεις λινκ.

Αν βγάλεις λινκ, τότε χρωστάς καφέ την επόμενη τετάρτη  ::   ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Dreamweaver
> 
> Καλως ορισατε παιδια!
> 
> Και εγω (#10893) ειμαι διαθεσιμος ακομα και αυριο να κανουμε link. 
> Εχω γυρισμενο ηδη πιατο προς τα εσας, ετοιμο! Και ασφαλως εχω την αδεια του Φεουδαρχη μας Papashark !!!!
> 
> Περιμενουμε νεα σας!!!
> 
> ...





done!  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Μπορει να μου βρει κανεις και εμενα κανα Φεουδαρχη απο Βορειο Δυτικα να του παρω ολοκληρη την Κολομβια με τον καλυτερο καφε?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

Αφαιρέθηκε δημοσίευση που παρέπεμπε σε άλλο site χωρίς να έχει σχέση με τη συζήτηση.

----------


## geosid

> Αφαιρέθηκε δημοσίευση που παρέπεμπε σε άλλο site χωρίς να έχει σχέση με τη συζήτηση.


κριμα και ειχα βαλει ωραια παροιμια ....
@Conx --------> Υπαρχουν και απο εδω 2 ελευθερα πιατακια για ζευγαρωμα ....

----------


## ConX

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!

Λοιπόν, ο εξοπλισμός μας είναι ο ακόλουθος:

Mikrotik routerboard 533 με RouterOS και OpenWRT σε compact flash.
2x Wistron CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g
2x 1.5 m Ιστός μονoσωλήνιος
2x Πιάτο αλουμινίου 80CM,
2x Feeder χειροποίητα 5G, ,
LMR-400 Καλώδια
Στο μέλλον πιθανόν να έχουμε και δυνατότητα για άλλα δυο if.

Αύριο θα σας ανεβάσω πανοραμικές φωτογραφίες για να μας εντοπίσετε καλύτερα.

----------


## harrylaos

> 2x Feeder χειροποίητα 5G


Απο ποιον και ποσο

----------


## Dreamweaver

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!
> 
> Λοιπόν, ο εξοπλισμός μας είναι ο ακόλουθος:
> 
> Mikrotik routerboard 533 με RouterOS και OpenWRT σε compact flash.
> 2x Wistron CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g
> 2x 1.5 m Ιστός μονoσωλήνιος
> 2x Πιάτο αλουμινίου 80CM,
> 2x Feeder χειροποίητα 5G, ,
> ...


Αντε να βγαλουμε το link!!!

----------


## papashark

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!
> 
> Λοιπόν, ο εξοπλισμός μας είναι ο ακόλουθος:
> 
> Mikrotik routerboard 533 με RouterOS και OpenWRT σε compact flash.
> 2x Wistron CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g
> 2x 1.5 m Ιστός μονoσωλήνιος
> 2x Πιάτο αλουμινίου 80CM,
> 2x Feeder χειροποίητα 5G, ,
> ...


533 είναι λίγο δύσκολο, είτε 532 εννοείτε, είτε 333, είτε 433 (και ελπίζω για 433ΑΗ)

Kαι RouterOS και OpenWrt είναι λίγο δύσκολο να τρέχει το ρουτεράκι ταυτόχρονα  ::  

Αν εν τέλει τρέχει openwrt ελπίζω να είναι όλα σωστά ρυθμισμένα  ::

----------


## ConX

> ναι μπορειτε μετα απο 6 μηνες να πατε και να βγαλετε μια πανοραμικη,εκτος απροοπτου.


Φίλε μου, πριν απαντήσεις σε κάποιον με αυτό τον τρόπο καλό είναι να σκεφτείς και την θέση του. Προϋπόθεση για να προχωρήσει κάτι στον χώρο του Πανεπιστημίου, είναι να γίνουν πρώτα αρκετές γραφειοκρατικές ενέργειες. Αυτός ήταν άλλωστε ο λόγος που εξ' αρχής σας ενημέρωσα ότι μπορούν να υπάρξουν απρόοπτα.




> 533 είναι λίγο δύσκολο, είτε 532 εννοείτε, είτε 333, είτε 433 (και ελπίζω για 433ΑΗ)
> 
> Kαι RouterOS και OpenWrt είναι λίγο δύσκολο να τρέχει το ρουτεράκι ταυτόχρονα  
> 
> Αν εν τέλει τρέχει openwrt ελπίζω να είναι όλα σωστά ρυθμισμένα


Έχεις δίκιο, τυπογραφικό λάθος, το routerboard μας είναι το 532. Όσο αναφορά το λειτουργικό έχουμε RouterOS στην NAND μνήμη και OpenWRT στην compact flash ενώ η αλλαγή γίνεται από τον bootloader.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ConX
> 
> 2x Feeder χειροποίητα 5G
> 
> 
> Απο ποιον και ποσο


Τα feeder είναι nvak.

----------


## commando

Kαλος εξοπλισμος συνεχιστε με την φωτο αν βλεπετε Αγ Δημητριο ευχαριστως να βγαλουμε κ μαζι.(θα ειναι το 3ο μου με φοιτητες παπει)

----------


## Dreamweaver

> Kαλος εξοπλισμος συνεχιστε με την φωτο αν βλεπετε Αγ Δημητριο ευχαριστως να βγαλουμε κ μαζι.(θα ειναι το 3ο μου με φοιτητες παπει)


αστον κατω, εγω θα κανω link μαζι του  ::   ::   ::  
εχω εξουσιοδοτηση απο Papashark !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikpanGR

Mπα τώρα μοιράζει και εξουσιοδοτήσεις?Αντε και εις ανώτερα....  ::   ::  
Αν χρειαστείτε βοήθεια στο Πανεπιστήμιο στείλτε μου Pm σηκώνω μανίκια και έρχομαι....

----------


## quam

Μα πως κάνετε έτσι βρε παιδιά. 

Να θυμίσω ότι πρόκειται για link και όχι για μεταπτυχιακό.  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ειμαι νεος μεταπτυχιακος φοιτητης στο Πανεπιστημιο Πειραια,καθε μερα 6-9 ειμαι στη σχολη,οποιος ενδιαφερεται και θελει βοηθεια ας επικοινωνησει μαζι μου...
Ευχαριστω

----------


## harrylaos

> Μα πως κάνετε έτσι βρε παιδιά. 
> 
> Να θυμίσω ότι πρόκειται για link και όχι για μεταπτυχιακό.


Καλαμι.

----------


## ConX

Έτοιμες και οι πανοραμικές: http://students.cs.unipi.gr/docs/awmnphotos/

Ξεκίνησα από τον Βορρά και έβγαζα προς τα αριστερά. Τα γράμματα είναι από τα N: Βορράς, W: Δύση, S: Νότος, Ε: Ανατολή.

Ελπίζω να βοηθήσουν...

ΥΓ: Sorry για το size των εικόνων.

----------


## BladeWS

Πολύ ωραία θέα!

----------


## fengi1

Η αρχη ειναι το ημισυ του παντος . Λενε στο χωριο μου.
[attachment=0:34crh0gh]w2.JPG[/attachment:34crh0gh]
http://www.panoramafactory.com/

----------


## geosid

και για να μην ψαχνεσαι παρε και μια φωτο πισω  :: 
και σου εχω γυρισει και ενα πιατο ( καθεται που καθεται ).
ssid : wlan3-Geosid-BBSearch
συχνοτητα - 5570 
AP mode.

----------

